
Bernie Sanders' 2020 campaign unveils tech tool to increase its voter database - NN88
https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/2020-election/bernie-sanders-2020-campaign-unveils-app-increase-its-voter-database-n999206
======
NN88
This seems like a massive privacy flaw

~~~
pinewurst
Beyond that, crowdsourced spying on those around you? Yuck.

